
Ask HN: YC interview invites are sent. What's up now? - Danilka
YC application and interview process could be tedious for founders.<p>I am curious which companies got selected, which didn&#x27;t and why? How do you feel about it and what you are going to do?
======
taheca
My startup was not selected.

This was the first accelerator we applied to, and I of course obviously hold
no ill will. I may try again in the future. I do appreciate that they said I
would have an answer today, and I received an answer.

We are in the process of having our MVP built (finalizes in November), and
will continue on as we have been.

In one way I am kind of happy. This is the first rejection to overcome.. who
knows how many more we have ahead of us, but our passion to bring opportunity
to every person who wants it will not be stopped.

I wish every company selected this year nothing but the best of luck moving
forward.

~~~
impactthat
Great attitude! That's our attitude too. Best of luck!

------
intrepidkarthi
Our application got rejected.

We are from
LookMobility([http://www.lookmobility.com](http://www.lookmobility.com)),
developing a product on creating Virtual Reality experience for the people who
can't code and design, it is going to be powerpoint for Virtual Reality.

We have no idea why our application is rejected and also there is no regrets
on it. Just move ahead and think forward!

~~~
GFischer
It looks really cool, got me hooked, but it fails to explain "how" you'll
archieve what you're selling :)

I'm particularly interested in that area, I'd like to be notified when you go
live! You should add a newsletter :)

I hope adding a demo or video is on your to-do list, it would help greatly :)

~~~
intrepidkarthi
Thanks for the comment. We will let you know once our product is out. And
other changes on website and demo video are in progress already. Will be ready
in a week's time.

------
elainelu
Got rejected. In a painful process to figure out why. It will be fine if YC
didn't carefully read our application. It won't be if they did. We will
continue carry on, toward our roadmap, try to prove ourselves by product
performance as soon as possible, and meanwhile think through what we might be
missed and how can we do better.

~~~
sikanhe
The first reason why you think they rejected you is because you think they
didn't read your application?

Not gonna lie but i am going to give my honest advice here.

There is nothing wrong with your idea, I think there is some kind of need out
there for photo organization because people takes so many pictures nowadays
that they dont even remember they have taken them.

But when I see your team is when I went, WTF? You have 8 people working on a
__pre-alpha __photo app and you don 't even KNOW if people want to use it.

AND you are hiring? What are you hiring for? More people to argue with
whenever someone think of a idea? You need speed and focus at the beginning
stage of a startup and having 8 person on the team is game over for you
already.

Instagram is built with 2 person only all the way from original idea to
pivoting to launch, and they STILL only have around 10 people on the team.

In fact there hasn't been a software startup I have seen in YC that has that
many people. Most startups had 2-3 person for the first 2-3 years.

You should really consider about the size of your team especially at mvp
stage.

~~~
elainelu
Hi, thanks for your honest feedbacks. No, I didn't mean that they didn't read
my application. That's a joke. You misunderstood.

We have 8 persons is because we have a seed round already and we want to run
fast. I am learning how to balance the cost with the speed of development. But
I don't think the amount of people directly equal to the cost you have. :)

Thanks for your information about the team size you have seen in YC. But I
don't think that's the reason we got rejected. Will consider how to match the
development speed with the size though.

------
sfraise
We're working on a new sales platform called coldminer ([http://www.cold-
miner.com](http://www.cold-miner.com)) that unifies the entire process by
including millions of built in prospecting leads, virtual call center, help
desk, real time communications between sales reps, optional integrated
e-commerce store for both front end purchasing as well as the option for sales
reps to select inventory and make the sale from the call center, mass email
capability, sales rep training and more.

We've been in the prototype phase for the last 7 months with one company using
the prototype as it's sole leads source and sales platform and its helped them
open over 200 new accounts and raise sales by over 200%.

We need alpha/beta testers and would love to see some other startups use it to
gain traction so if anyone is interested in it let me know and we'll set you
up.

It does both b2b and b2c but we're still working on the b2c aspect (a lot more
data points and moving parts on the b2c side, plus a hell of a lot more leads
to deal with) so we're really looking for companies that sell b2b right now
but will be looking for b2c companies soon.

------
KurtKumar
Proly all of the YC-R's are going through this:
[https://www.wrike.com/blog_images/396910/graph-reactions-
to-...](https://www.wrike.com/blog_images/396910/graph-reactions-to-
change.png)

------
GFischer
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290)

I got rejected, but I was expecting it - we didn't do ourselves any favors
with our video, and we were way too early in the cycle (we didn't even have an
english version of our webpage).

The YC Fellowship would have been a better fit for us, I really hope the
experiment works and they do it again! :)

In case you didn't know about it:
[https://fellowship.ycombinator.com/](https://fellowship.ycombinator.com/)

------
impactthat
I'm the founder of Impact That www.impactthat.org. It's a reader engagement
tool for news media. We weren't accepted this time. Watching and reading the
examples I realized we're probably too early in our development, but I decided
to apply anyway. Just going through the process was good experience. We're
still going full steam ahead, and are going to apply again after we have our
pilot project with our first customer up and running.

------
Stoo
I submitted my application for Storytella[0] two days late and I haven't heard
anything yet. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not.

[0] [https://storytel.la/](https://storytel.la/)

